

Become an Erlang Cowboy and tame the Wild Wild Web – Part I - pyotrgalois
https://medium.com/erlang-lisp-and-haskell/become-an-erlang-cowboy-and-tame-the-wild-wild-web-part-i-37f8dd1df160

======
pyotrgalois
I am really interested in your comments. Me and two teammates are working on
this post series. Our goal is to show how to use Erlang and Cowboy with a real
working example, based on the experiencie we gained by creating similar
systems.

------
darrencauthon
I couldn't finish it all - yet. It looks like this took a while, thanks for
the attention!

